# Painting wooden hood



## humdingerx (28 Feb 2017)

Hi all

After having to give up the hobby for a long time I am back at it!

I have a large tank and made a wooded hood for it.

I'd like to paint it white but what is the cheapest way to waterproof it? 

The hood does collect condensation drops. The tank itself is missing top glass panels so I need something (preferably white) that can survive the high humidity and stop the wood from warping.

Can I just use white paint and apply clear varnish over it to seal it? If so, oil or acrylic paint?

Or are there some other cheap options? Thanks!


----------



## KipperSarnie (28 Feb 2017)

Primer undercoat & a couple of gloss coat should seal the wood without problems. 
no need for varnish as well.


----------



## alto (1 Mar 2017)

Marine paint


----------



## KipperSarnie (1 Mar 2017)

careful with marine paint as it may contain extra anti fouling properties, algaecides & insecticides that sort of thing.


----------



## foxfish (1 Mar 2017)

I think most common paints like interior emulsions or water based matt or eggshells will be safe once fully hardened.
If money was not an issue then two pack marine paint, like polurathane 2pac would be the best but it does cost £38 a litre.


----------



## humdingerx (1 Mar 2017)

The tank I got for £50 so am going cheap and low tech this time.

Primer and white interior water based paint seems the best option?

After it has fully dried I just wipe it down? This would be ok even if condensation formed on it?


----------



## foxfish (2 Mar 2017)

Yes I think so but I can't say for sure!
You could also use self adhesive mirror film to line the inside with a little silicon over the joints.


----------



## zozo (2 Mar 2017)

Epoxy..  Also used to make complete wooden aquariums or seal brick ponds etc.


----------



## foxfish (2 Mar 2017)

Epoxy would be good although although  it is primarily a glue but have you seen the price of epoxy!


----------



## zozo (2 Mar 2017)

No epoxy is a resin coating  It can additionaly be used as a glue.. But it's all over used as a sealant for anything you like to be waterproof. From concrete floors to wood or anything else where it will bond to.. In our hobby it is oftenly used to coat/seal artificial background creations in fish tanks or terrariums.

It is always in 2 component, resin and hardener.. It aint realy that expensive and for emersed seal for condensation water 1 layer likely will be enough... Last time i bought it, it was € 20 for 500 grams... enough for 1 layer coating, 2 square meters..  

Just be sure to ask for aquarium safe epoxy.


----------



## foxfish (2 Mar 2017)

Ah I see, I better get my facts right in the future!
Funny thing is I have been worked with epoxy resins and associated products for around 40 years now... and I thought I knew a bit about it!


----------



## ian_m (2 Mar 2017)

If you really want to use epoxy then something like this will do the job.
https://ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/product/west-system-junior-pack
along with white epoxy pigment.
https://ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/product/super-white-epoxy-colour-pigment

Mix in these cups and paint onto the wood.
https://ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/product/calibrated-mixing-cup-350ml


----------



## humdingerx (3 Mar 2017)

Thanks all. I have some Dulux White Matt already so think I'll try undercoat and paint method.


----------



## ian_m (3 Mar 2017)

I asked my mate what he did with his wooden hood. Was originally just varnished, but was mouldy, cracked and very poor.

He sanded it sprayed this

http://www.albedo100.co.uk/

and spray lacquered it.

Still OK years later, but water has got behind the lacquer in places.

Oh used white Hammerite on his aluminium hood.


----------



## humdingerx (4 Mar 2017)

Now I'm confused

I found in my shed Wickes Exterior Primer for wood and metal which is weather resistant. I also have Wickes white bathroom paint moisture resistant.

Would that be a good combo?

I'd like to use something I have already for a short time. Maybe lacquer/spray/epoxy later.


My main worry is when I tried the hood before the next morning it had water droplets all over the inside, so will definitely be damp.

I've a tropical tank with no fish yet so can drain and refill if need be.

Is paint hood (once fully dried) ok to stay damp/wet? Or should i cut some vent holes or slits into it? It's basically enclosed with just two holes at the back for filter pipes and wiring.


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2017)

Don't use anything mould resistant as that will contain fungicide which is very toxic to the aquatic environment.

Best would be either outdoor varnish (as solvent based) or matt emulsion with outdoor varnish protective coat.


----------



## humdingerx (6 Mar 2017)

Alright no bathroom paint I am going with primer + couple coats of the Dulux Matt paint.

I got some gloss yacht varnish from local pound shop. Is that ok to finish with?


----------



## alto (6 Mar 2017)

Back when DIY wooden hoods were more common, fans were standard to limit condensation & running temperatures of the fluorescent tubes ... you don't mention what you're planning re lighting & fans

Oil based paint takes longer to dry & bit more technical to apply but will be much more water/damp resilient ...  multiple coats of varnish (with complete drying between coats) will also damp proof


----------



## humdingerx (7 Mar 2017)

Hi Alto

I'm going to put 2 x 10watt led lights in.

Just have to monitor it I think and think about a fan or something if it becomes a problem.


----------

